# Was anyones labour full of slightly irregular contractions?



## mummypeanut

Sorry to barge in but im popping over from third tri. I'm really struggling to get the midwives to take this seriously as labour. Ive had several practice labours over the past few nights but this is completely different.

It started in the early hours of the morning and woke me up...since then ive been getting regular but slightly irregular contractions. For example contractions spanning 8-6mins then 7-5, 6-4 and now 5-3 mins. At the moment most of them are 4 mins but im still getting some that are 5 and some that are 3. Basically because theyre not all the same the unit is saying im not in established labour and they dont want me to come in? 

Has this happened to anyone else who was actually in labour?


----------



## Lisa1302

I had something the oppostite to that - and not what is normal - and luckily I was in hozzy already as there is no way they would have advised me to go in, as I was not seen to be near enough!
I had 30 second contractions every 5 minutes from 11pm til 4am ...they got stronger, but never longer and never closer together! AT 4am I was pushing and was fully dilated with the head in view lol

So not everyone has the same sequence of events - if you feel that you are nearing needing to be in hozzy then just go....I would have had my baby at home if I wasn't already there cos my MWs said to go in when they were closer than 5 minutes!


----------



## mummytobe

I never had regular contractions even up to the point i gave birth, they kept sending me home then i refused so they checked me and was like 'oh your in labour' and were suprised that they never became regular even before the pushing point! Good luck hun, itl happen soon :) xx


----------



## flower01

all throughout labour a had what can only be described as "little contractions" then a "big one"
the midwives would be yelling PUSH on the "little contraction" and as it didnt last long i couldnt push for long!
all of my labour was little, big, little, big, little, big! i could push a tiny bit on the little ones but it was only the big/long contractions that i could really push her out!

at the beginning of my labour i had irregular kinda of random contractions for about 4 hours which felt like strong period pain, by time my water broke and the pain was bad i was already 6cm.

x
Good luck hun!!
x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

My contractions were all over the place. Delivery suite kept telling me I had to stay at home. When I got there (after lying and telling them my contractions were every 5 mins even tho they weren't) I was 8cm and he was born an hour later! Good luck x


----------



## Rachel_C

Mine were quite irregular when I went in to be checked the first time. They died down when I was there so they didn't even examine me and sent me home. They got to about 5 mins apart and I was told to come in to be checked. Again the contractions died down and they were pretty sure I wasn't in proper labour. They offered to examine me, to which I said yes, and they found I was 4cm with what they called a 'stretchy cervix' (they said that would make labour faster) so I was allowed to stay in. Even if they don't think you're in proper labour, ask them to examine you so you at least have an idea of what's going on, and they might be surprised!


----------



## loz

mine where irregular with harrison, my midwife told me i was not in proper labour because of it right up untill delivering him! proved her wrong. he was back to back


----------



## eddjanuary10

mine didnt really start properly til i got to the hospital, my waters broke at home and they told me to go in. i had irregular short contractions the whole way through for the next 12 hours until he was born! they didnt realise his cord was wrapped around his shoulders until very near the end of labour, so it was very hard work to push with short contractions and a cord pulling back in all my hard work!lol! good luck, not long til you meet your lo :)


----------



## AimeeM

To be honest, if you are that worried and they are not listening, if it was me i would lie and say they are coming at regular intervals of 3 mins whatever and go and get checked out so you know what is going on. Better safe than sorry xx


----------



## The Missus

I had contractions that went anywhere from 3 to 20 minutes apart. I rang labour ward who timed the contractions as only 25 seconds long and therefore was not in labour. I ended up delivering at home with my husband acting as midwife a short time later.

So, if you think you're in labour get checked out.


----------

